# Frame Choice



## david1701 (24 Jul 2011)

I'd like to build up a single speed with fixed potential on a budget, would this be a viable frame geometry wise? From the shoot picture I think it has horizontal dropouts and clamp on handlebars but I'm not sure at all - Going to see it Tuesday to test it size wise and to confirm those things.

I'd like to go Bulhorns, whether thats flipping and cutting or buying them in so should I go for more or less or the same reach than my very compact feeling tricross.

I'm thinking dark green frame, tan tape and saddle though thats not settled at all. To be a blitzing around/into town bike in a fairly hilly area (though I have climbed the biggest hill in the middle ring fairly comfortably today). Should I be worried about road quality (shitty) when chooosing components or not fussed.

Also whats the score with wheels, do I just swap out the cassette for a single ring for now or is it a depends on type of wheel thing or do I need to build one up with a new hub (I know I will if I want to go flip flop hub).


----------



## david1701 (24 Jul 2011)

I've been reading sheldon on the subject and it didn't really help, I could just use all stock parts and take off the deraileur and add some spacers but I think going flip flop is better so I can choose?


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> I'd like to build up a single speed with fixed potential on a budget, would this be a viable frame geometry wise? From the shoot picture I think it has horizontal dropouts and clamp on handlebars but I'm not sure at all - Going to see it Tuesday to test it size wise and to confirm those things.
> 
> I'd like to go Bulhorns, whether thats flipping and cutting or buying them in so should I go for more or less or the same reach than my very compact feeling tricross.
> 
> ...




Yes its suitable for a fixed conversion, its fitted with a gear block/freewheel rather than a cassette so the OLN, the space between the dropouts, should be the same as a flipflop rear hub. If you are going down the single speed road you should be able to use the original wheel, providing its in good condition, if you want to go fixed it would be easier to get a wheel with a flipflop hub. I wouldn't pay much more than the fifty quid already showing though.


----------



## david1701 (24 Jul 2011)

its been relisted at least once so I reckon he'll take an offer, thinking 2x£20s cash and in person?

I reckon I'd like to do a lot to it so I'll probably go flip flop off the bat and flog any bits in good nick to fund additonal tweaks. I have access to real good spraying so it'll be a bare frame job.

Where would you buy parts online- I've been hunting?


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2011)

You'll be fine with that frame, I've done it myself, here's the before and after pics of the fixed gear conversion I did...... admittedly I went to town on it, (not literally!). I used the original bars, stem and brake caliper, and then 'blinged' it with a smoothed frame, (filled the internal cable routing, ground of the shifter bosses etc), then a pearl white paint job, retro P10 decals, Sugino crank, Halo track cog, 1/8' chain, Charge wheelset, new brake lever, new seatpost, new headset and Brooks saddle and bartape.










One thing to be aware of with Peugeot frames, many of them use a 24mm seatpost, and these are rarer than hens teeth! I needed a longer post as they were only ever very short ones they used, and I managed to find an ebay seller supplying a 22.2mm post with a professionally machined shim. Some people use bean cans/coke cans as shims, but I think you can tell form my build that I had no intention of doing such a thing.

I've just started a new Peugeot project as well, this time I'm doing a 10 speed conversion, and once again I need a 24mm seatpost  Watch this space.

As was mentioned, I wouldn't pay very much more than the current bid, there are plenty of bikes out there, but they are experiencing a renaissance, and as such prices can get silly at times, be patient if you want to save £££'s.

Good luck and have fun if you go for it


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (24 Jul 2011)

Imho it does have horizontal dropouts, and clamp on handlebars. It is however impossible to tell what the diameter of the handlebar is given the vintage, so it might or might not be straightforward to get a new handlebar of your choice without also changing the stem.

It looks like a 21" frame to me.

The components that have the greatest impact on comfort for poor road surface are the tyres (and the pressure you put in) - wider tyres (that will fit within the forks/frame/mudguard if any) running at lowish pressure will be considerably more comfortable than the opposite.

Although not definite, it is most likely that the rear wheel has a freewheel and not freehub (i.e. no cassette). Although the chainline won't be perfect there is nothing to stop you running the existing wheel and indeed chain suitably shortened with a bmx freewheel initially to turn it into a ss. If you like it you can go further with more bling, new flipflop wheel, single chainring chainset etc.

If you don't like it you can flock it losing possibly nothing.


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> Where would you buy parts online- I've been hunting?


http://freshtripe.co.uk/Freshtripe/Home.html


http://bricklanebikes.co.uk/

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Charlie-The-Bikemonger?_rdc=1

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Magic-Bike-Mike?_rdc=1

Just Google 'fixed gear parts' and you'll be swamped with sites. Always check prices though, some of these places really know how to charge, and lots of sites operate on ebay as well as their standard online shops, and prices can vary, or you might free p&p on ebay for example.


----------



## david1701 (24 Jul 2011)

dam thats sexy Smokey. Aye RecordAce I have a feeling its an aged relatives bike and he's flogging it so might have measured it wrong?

I'm thinking to just man up and go for sexy slick 22s as my sisters bike is soooo rapid to ride with its light frame and thin tyres.

Would the chainset/wheelset be worth much to ebay for someone building up a racer. Love the idea of grinding off and smoothing, I reckon build for £250 less whatever I make back ebaying? £40 frame, £100 wheels, £20 tyres, £35 saddle, maybe reuse bars maybe £25 there, £30 for a chainset.


----------



## david1701 (24 Jul 2011)

cheers for those links. If I buy the frame I can put aside money and buy bits every now and again I reckon, ride it for a while as is/ locked to one gear/ something then strip it down once I have the wheels 

On thoughts I have a friend who might want first dibs on a lot of those parts so could be handy


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (24 Jul 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> One thing to be aware of with Peugeot frames, many of them use a 24mm seatpost, and these are rarer than hens teeth! I needed a longer post as they were only ever very short ones they used, and I managed to find an ebay seller supplying a 22.2mm post with a professionally machined shim. Some people use bean cans/coke cans as shims, but I think you can tell form my build that I had no intention of doing such a thing.
> 
> I've just started a new Peugeot project as well, this time I'm doing a 10 speed conversion, and once again I need a 24mm seatpost  Watch this space.



Nice conversion smokey! 

Regarding machining the shim, given they should have exactly the same thickness, have you considered starting off with a stock 25.4/27.2mm shim? There might even be a chance that no reduction of its circumference is required.


----------



## david1701 (24 Jul 2011)

fortunately I have access to people who will make me stuff if it comes up.

What are your thoughts re brake levers, I saw a few for aero bars that go in like a plug and point down the bar, would that and a crosstop be a cool solution or a shitty one?


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> cheers for those links. If I buy the frame I can put aside money and buy bits every now and again I reckon, ride it for a while as is/ locked to one gear/ something then strip it down once I have the wheels
> 
> On thoughts I have a friend who might want first dibs on a lot of those parts so could be handy


I sold all the original bits I didn't use on fleabay, didn't get very much TBH, but every little helps


----------



## david1701 (24 Jul 2011)

aye, hell if I put enough in paypal to buy up the chainset it would be nice or maybe some cool pedals or somat. Thinking toe clips rather than spds because its a general purpose run around - thoughts?


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Nice conversion smokey!
> 
> Regarding machining the shim, given they should have exactly the same thickness, have you considered starting off with a stock 25.4/27.2mm shim? There might even be a chance that no reduction of its circumference is required.



I thank you. Started out as a budget fixed conversion, then I threw caution to the wind 

I haven't considered anything shim/post wise for my current project, I'm not that way inclined, (engineering etc). I can build a bike and I can maintain my bikes perfectly well, but if something doesn't fit I tend to throw money at it 
Trouble is money's a problem right now! So this project could take a while


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> fortunately I have access to people who will make me stuff if it comes up.
> 
> What are your thoughts re brake levers, I saw a few for aero bars that go in like a plug and point down the bar, would that and a crosstop be a cool solution or a shitty one?


If you're using the original bars I'd use something like THIS/THESE That's what I used on the conversion above, but if you go for bullhorns you could use the aero levers. Here's my Langster Steel with bullhorns and Sram TT500 levers............







Just for a reference point, this is my current project...............


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> its been relisted at least once so I reckon he'll take an offer, thinking 2x£20s cash and in person?
> 
> I reckon I'd like to do a lot to it so I'll probably go flip flop off the bat and flog any bits in good nick to fund additonal tweaks. I have access to real good spraying so it'll be a bare frame job.
> 
> Where would you buy parts online- I've been hunting?




VeloSolo are worth looking at for fixed bits and pieces

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shoptrack.html


----------



## david1701 (25 Jul 2011)

both those are lovely bikes, are the aero levers good to use in traffic ect?

And 2 brakes vs 1.....


----------



## david1701 (25 Jul 2011)

velo solo look great 

This is going to be a fun project


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> both those are lovely bikes, are the aero levers good to use in traffic ect?
> 
> And 2 brakes vs 1.....



The aero levers are great but you obviously need to make sure the stem length is right or you'd be straining to reach them.


Yes 2 brakes, I don't want this to disolve into a 2 v 1 brake debate, but for what's it 's worth I always run two, the first Peugeot I built was more for show really as I knew the frame was too small for me, but I knew I'd get decent money for it renovated and that I could re-use the components on another bike, and that's why I just put a front brake on that one, but the Langster is used in real time rush hour traffic, and as such I just feel safer with 2 brakes. I don't often use the rear, but I know it's there and it has proved it's worth on more than one occasion. For the record, this model of Langster was always supplied with 2 brakes, go figure!

Another good site to look at is Freshtripebikes, they sell full on bike porn like this..........................







and this


----------



## david1701 (25 Jul 2011)

yeah there is some sexy stuff out there, Does anyone know why the pretty cheap stronglight cranks are for SS not fixed use, is it just a not good enough for track thing?


----------



## david1701 (26 Jul 2011)

kinda back to square one (but I know what size works) as that was a beautiful bike and should just stay as it is not be cut down to make a fixie. Hell the paint was scratch free  small amount of rust on chain/cassette and some dulling on the shiny brakes and its new :s

Guessing ebay is your friend for frames? they don't have gumtree out here


----------



## david1701 (26 Jul 2011)

would this be too small, its a lovely looking bike and comes with its brakes which saves me 30 quid? and the cranks look good so could make something too ditto potentially the bars levers and shifters

Again thinking of bull horns not drops


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jul 2011)

That's a nice looking frame and would look stunning if it was restored, especially if you polished the lugs 

As for size, only you'll know what size is best. Forget online size calculators, get down to your LBS and find the right size frame for you, remember it and find one that size. There are some variables but you shouldn't go far wrong by doing this.

It would be criminal to make that frame into a fixed gear, but would be beautiful made into a 12 speed retro racer


----------



## david1701 (26 Jul 2011)

I know it sounds shocking but Ihave no use for a racer I need only a beater fixie so I'll keep hunting


----------



## AlexStevens (27 Jul 2011)

I am building a singlespeed at the moment, take a look : http://buildingabicycle.tumblr.com/


----------



## david1701 (27 Jul 2011)

I don't mean beater at all :s I just mean an about town new built ss/fixed not a perfectly original condition 80's racer :s


----------



## AlexStevens (27 Jul 2011)

If I were you find a nice frame on ebay, dont spend more than £50 depending on your budget and then build it up using as many parts as possible from the frame you buy like headset, stem, handlebars etc. Put new brakes on, wheels etc then you are done : lovely retro but updated fixie/ss.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jul 2011)

AlexStevens said:


> I am building a singlespeed at the moment, take a look : http://buildingabicycle.tumblr.com/


I'd have stripped all the components instead of painting them, did you do this as you couldn't remove them, or are you intentionally going for the 'hipster' look? If so I hope you did at least strip and re-grease the bottom bracket as judging from the age of this frame I'd want BB peace of mind myself.

Don't forget to wrap your spanner in a cloth when you need to tighten/adjust the headset, (you have stripped and re-greased this too haven't you?), otherwise you'll just scratch all the paint on the once chrome headset nut. If you plan to ride it through winter I'd recommend fitting a sealed 'threadset' to keep out all the grot.

This is not a criticism, just my own critique, I hope you've enjoyed doing it, (I love building bikes), and I sincerely hope it rides well.


----------



## AlexStevens (27 Jul 2011)

Took it all off and greased it then put it back


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jul 2011)

AlexStevens said:


> Took it all off and greased it then put it back



Happy days  You got your messenger bag and 3/4 length pants ready for the first ride? Don't forget some spoke cards too


----------



## AlexStevens (27 Jul 2011)

Im not like those fixie hipster!

I just like a bike for getting around and its a singlespeed with a freewheel


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jul 2011)

AlexStevens said:


> Im not like those fixie hipster!
> 
> I just like a bike for getting around and its a singlespeed with a freewheel



I'm just pulling your leg buddy, you gotta expect it with that whiteout paint job


----------



## david1701 (28 Jul 2011)

found a gorgeous Raleigh Criterium in my size on the bay and am deeply tempted, CHROME FORKS are gorgeous when I get hold of it I'll decide if it needs paint or not but it comes with a crank and bb and headset seatpost ect which will cheapen the project quite a lot so lets me go a weee bit higher, needs brakes wheels a saddle and cables so shouldn't be too bad to build up.


----------



## AlexStevens (28 Jul 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'm just pulling your leg buddy, you gotta expect it with that whiteout paint job



Yeh looks sweet tho!


----------



## david1701 (28 Jul 2011)

dam sweet, I'm pretty happy with the red frame and chrome forks, but do I just go for stock silver handbuilts at 110 shipped or should I hunt for something deeper/coloured for sexyness? Aesthetic opinion req'd guys


----------



## david1701 (30 Jul 2011)

I'm leaning towards black wheels so as not to be tooo blingy, thoughts frame is red with chrome forks


----------



## Baggy (30 Jul 2011)

With chrome forks you've got to go for silver! Had a quick search on Ebay - it's a nice looking frame and it looks straight, hope you win it.


----------



## david1701 (31 Jul 2011)

you think? I was worried silver wheels would look funny next to chrome for not being shiny enough

me too


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> you think? I was worried silver wheels would look funny next to chrome for not being shiny enough
> 
> me too



I didn't like my Langster Steel with chrome wheels, swopped them out for white rims and I think it looks much better for it TBH.

Each to their own


----------



## david1701 (31 Jul 2011)

dammit so I'm back to square one with white, silver and black rims all in the mix


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> dammit so I'm back to square one with white, silver and black rims all in the mix



My Langster Steel is on post 15 of this thread with white wheels, here's the bike how it's supplied with chrome wheels,


----------



## david1701 (31 Jul 2011)

hmmmm, my big worry is the chrome forks looking gash with the wrong wheels, they could look awesome if done right...


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> hmmmm, my big worry is the chrome forks looking gash with the wrong wheels, they could look awesome if done right...



You mean in white like mine


----------



## david1701 (31 Jul 2011)

yeah but your frame is white so it all gels v neatly besides no chrome forks to throw everything out :s


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

david1701 said:


> yeah but your frame is white so it all gels v neatly besides no chrome forks to throw everything out :s



Nah, I stripped and sold that Peugeot frame, I've got the Langster Steel now, red with white wheels against the chrome forks


----------



## david1701 (31 Jul 2011)

such a dumbass I completely missed it yeah white looks goooooood


----------



## david1701 (2 Aug 2011)

missed the frame by 2 quid, dam ikea having crappy signal :s


----------



## AlexStevens (2 Aug 2011)

Ah gutted for you mate, i had a look at it and it looked lush


----------



## david1701 (2 Aug 2011)

aye, will keep hunting, I spose this way the build will be cheaper as I'm not paying for a sexy frame


----------



## AlexStevens (2 Aug 2011)

Yeh ahhah


----------

